# Average yearling growth



## The.blue.heeler (Feb 15, 2019)

Okay let me start by saying I know there are no guarantees or anything other then a educated guess. But I was wondering about how much does a horse grow from 1 year old upto full grown? I know every breed is different but just in general. (It'd also be cool if you guys could say about how much they will grow per year) (Also I know there is a trick with there girth sizes but I am horse shopping and don't have that avaliable, even though I know I could ask the seller but I don't want to message every single seller) (I am looking at thoroughbred primarily but am considering all breeds)
Thanks!


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

Personally, my yearling went from around 13 hands to 16.1 measured the other day at almost 4. She was a bit malnourished and wormy when I bought her though so I'm not sure if that affected her yearling height at all.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

How long's a piece of string? Unfortunately it's so individual as to be unanswerable. I think I remember reading 'Noddy', the tallest horse in the world, was only average sized until he was nearly 2yo. My 5.5mo filly is already 13.2hh at the rump end, so I'm betting she'll be a big girl!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

It's pretty much impossible to even make a guess. I bought a yearling mare that had mostly reached her full height (grew another inch) but still had filling out to do. That same mare had a colt who I thought was going to be short and stocky like her but went on a growing binge the winter between years 4 and 5 and ended up being close to 16 hands. 2 other colts out of that same mare and full brothers did not grow alike. One matured early like she did and the other was done with his height at about 3 years old.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

A friend took on a yearling brumby - a pony, that when she got him was around 13hh. She waited & waited, but he's now about 6yo & still only 13.2hh.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

This will give you a general idea. Outside influences have to be considered as well as genetics. 









How big will a foal or young horse get?


When I was looking to buy a weanling, I lusted after this lovely weanling in Riegelsville, PA (pictured left). He was a big boy at birth an...




www.behindthebitblog.com


----------



## The.blue.heeler (Feb 15, 2019)

You all make good points! I wish there was an easy tell like 1-2 inches per year until 5. Oh well, is there anything you guys look for to help tell if a youngin is going to be tall? (16hh+)


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If you don't own the horse and are shopping then look at the siblings. Preferably full siblings.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

My quarter/paint filly was 13 months old when I got her. She was about 12.3-13 h and weighed 625# she is 3 y 9 months now and is 15.1 and 1155#. She has grown like a weed but, had good nourishment. I hope she is pretty well done growing but, I bet she continues to grow till she is five. She is a grade horse but my farrier swears she has Poco Bueno blood.


----------

